# New Old Phantom Owner



## jester125 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi all, I just acquired a Schwinn Phantom from an old neighbor cleaning out his basement. I searched the serial number and found out it was built on Oct of 1952. Its a cool looking bike but really beat up and looks like its missing a few parts. I'm not sure if I should just clean it up and just ride it, do a full resto or sell it. Opinions on this would be appreciated.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 4, 2019)

My vote would be to clean it up, get some decent tires, front strut and enjoy it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice Schwinn! Only missing the tank, front fender brace and fore brake lever. Real nice that they painted the fenders, rims and fork rods. A good cleaning, overhaul and missing parts would have that thing looking/riding great!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 4, 2019)

THIS PHANTOM HAS POTENTIAL WITH A LOT OF TLC!


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to the CABE! 
Don't paint it unless you want to cut the value in half. Search here on the CABE for tips and tricks to clean it up and service it, then ride it and enjoy!
From what I can see it's missing the horn tank, headlight lens and has the wrong grips on it. 
These parts can be had without spending a fortune, (the tank would cost the most, couple hundred give or take) or just enjoy it as is.


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2019)

Only missing a few parts.PLEASE stay away from spray painting it. Polish it up slap some tires on it and start looking for the parts.,Great way to start.If you do sell I would sell it as is and let next owner bring it back to life.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 5, 2019)

Sell it , .................2..............me !


----------



## markricaud (Feb 5, 2019)

I just bought this it’s missing some things can someone please tell me what size chain tires and tubes this would need


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 5, 2019)

some people spend their whole lives looking for a phantom and some find them in their neighbors house....life is unfair...just kidding...you scored. take your time and study up how to clean it up and youll be amazed how little effort itll take to refurbish this gem. thanks for sharing. parts for this are not too difficult to find.


----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2019)

Great score!!!
*Clean, Polish, Lube, Service and Ride!*


----------



## jester125 (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow, thanks for the  advice everyone. I have come to the conclusion that I really like this bike so I'm not planning on selling it anytime soon. I would also never think of painting this, unfortunately some already has. There seems to be gray spray paint over everything that is supposed to be chrome. I plan on taking it apart this winter in my garage and just cleaning and lubing what can be cleaned and lubed without disturbing the original finishes. As far as the missing parts I'll just keep my eye out for used ones, I really would like to avoid the mismatch new/old look. I'll use the search function for help in the forum but if anyone has some advice on the best way to safely disassemble and clean it up I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## jester125 (Feb 6, 2019)

1817cent said:


> My vote would be to clean it up, get some decent tires, front strut and enjoy it.



Front strut? Do you mean the front fender brace/bracket? Isn't there a front strut on it now, or is there strut pieces missing?
thanks


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 6, 2019)

Hopefully you have a good socket set and proper fitting wrenches.....avoid the following tools....no adjustable wrenches and no pliers....they mar the crisp edges on the nuts and bolts if the crisp edges are still there....


----------



## spoker (Feb 6, 2019)

suppose 2b 2 struts,there are 5/16 diam and 3/8 diam,thinner ones are earler


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 6, 2019)

Yep, there should be a fender brace running to the back of the front fender from the hub. Measure the diameter of the one on your bike as Spoker said and find a match. Keeps the bottom of the fender from flopping around. The gray paint on chrome should be easy to remove and probably helped preserve what's hiding beneath. To bad they didn't remove the parts before painting. The overspray will need a little finesse to remove. You will have a very nice bike with some love. It's amazing how well these old Schwinn's come back with some proven techniques properly applied. Even the rust will clean up pretty well. (If you choose to do so.) There is a wealth of knowledge here and Phantom focussed info as well. Look around the Cabe at other Phantoms to decide what you want it to be when you are finished and have fun!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2019)

Welcome to the CABE !


----------



## Pomona Deluxe (Feb 6, 2019)

nice bike


----------



## jester125 (Feb 7, 2019)

Ok tear down has started, I started with the peddles and crank which came apart with ease, the bearings looked pretty good too. I came across a couple minor issues, the fork spring bracket has a nice crack in it so that will need replacing and there are a few odd non matching bolts and nuts I'll have to hunt down and replace. The major issue will be the overspray on the frame, I'm not sure how to tackle that without hurting the original paint underneath. Next I'll be taking apart  hubs from the wheels.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 8, 2019)

jester125 said:


> Ok tear down has started, I started with the peddles and crank which came apart with ease, the bearings looked pretty good too. I came across a couple minor issues, the fork spring bracket has a nice crack in it so that will need replacing and there are a few odd non matching bolts and nuts I'll have to hunt down and replace. The major issue will be the overspray on the frame, I'm not sure how to tackle that without hurting the original paint underneath. Next I'll be taking apart  hubs from the wheels.
> 
> View attachment 945224
> 
> View attachment 945225



Search past threads on here for rattle can overspray removal tips...fordmike? has some great tips on this...


----------



## jester125 (Feb 9, 2019)

I made my first purchase today, got a set of nice used original phantom (according to the seller)handlebars off eBay for $38 shipped. I realized the bike must have been hit really good in the front to bend the bars and break the fork spring mount. A few questions, what is the original color of the grips, red or black? I’ve seen both. What should I expect to pay for a used tank that’s in similar shape as my bike? What were the original tires that came with this bike?there are good years on it now and they actually hold air but are rotted too bad. Can someone recommend some tires? Thanks again for everyone’s help. I’m really enjoying this.
Chris


----------



## COB (Feb 9, 2019)

I believe that your bike would probably have come equipped with 26"x 2.125" Schwinn "Typhoon Cord" tires. Bicyclebones sells some nice reproductions of that tire and usually has some listed on ebay.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2019)

The repops are good tires but I'd suggest something a little more inexpensive unless it's a damn nice original. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292946508496


----------

